# How do you prevent yarn barf?



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

I have been reading several posts on tangled yarn. I get yarn barf (a big mass of yarn "spit" from the center of the skein), usually when starting the pull. What is the magic to finding the end to begin the pull? I know some yarns make both ends easily accessible but not all companies do this.


----------



## Jude2444 (Feb 13, 2012)

Lol, never heard it called that but it certainly is descriptive! Sory I don't have any suggestions. I deal with yarn barf regularly and it is very frustrating.


----------



## nana613 (Mar 14, 2012)

I am rofl with this one. I deal with it every time. don't know how to prevent it. take a paper towel and some cleaner and hope for the best. (can you tell I have cats?) knit on my sister - be brave!


----------



## Dukesy (Dec 9, 2011)

I don't have a solution either. If it is really tangled I lose my patience and toss it to my ball winder (also known as my DH) to try his hand at it.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

I have some new yarn that shows on the wrapper which way to start the skein for both outside wind and from the center wind. Some mfgrs are catching on. I have read that if you hold the label upright facing you, the outside wind is on the left and the inside is on the right. That's a place to start. I've had pretty good luck with this rule of thumb, but it's just something you have to deal with. Some mfgrs wind the yarn better than others.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

Dcsmith77 said:


> I have some new yarn that shows on the wrapper which way to start the skein for both outside wind and from the center wind. Some mfgrs are catching on. I have read that if you hold the label upright facing you, the outside wind is on the left and the inside is on the right. That's a place to start. I've had pretty good luck with this rule of thumb, but it's just something you have to deal with. Some mfgrs wind the yarn better than others.


Thank you for the tip.


----------



## Ferretmom (Feb 17, 2012)

I usually take the label off find an outer end and go from there. Saves me the frustrations of trying to find the end in the middle and yarn barf.


----------



## Knitress (Feb 14, 2012)

Try rewinding it by hand if you hand roll it, put your thumb in with the pull yarn out of the middle strand when you start to roll, keep thumb in there as you roll, not sure how to do it on a yarn spinner? then when you end you will have your middle strand.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

I pray to the yarn fairy and eat chocolate

Linda


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

It's just luck. Sometimes it happens like that, sometimes the end will come out like it should. I just wrap it around the skein and knit away.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

I have heard that holding the top and bottom between you hands and pumping and a few times loosens up the insides.
Have not had any notable success with this but do it anyway.
I have always maintained knitting teaches patience and unsnarling is part of that process.


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

LEE1313 said:


> I pray to the yarn fairy and eat chocolate
> 
> Linda


Linda, I think this answer will work well for me.

Thanks all who shared. Looks like we are all in the same boat!


----------



## mtnchild (Aug 23, 2011)

I try to put my fingers inside from both ends and stretch the center open. I then pull one of the inside yarn threads gently with a crochet hook - if it binds up, I try another thread. Most of the time I do end up with yarn barf, but just a small barf ... maybe 2-3 feet. If there is a fool proof answer, I've never heard of it. I wish the yarn companies would go back to having an inch or so of the beginning hanging out - that was before yarn "barf" was coined - LOL
Yvette


----------



## Bluebonnet (Mar 16, 2012)

"Yarn barf" - that's the best thing I've read in ages! I knew exactly what you meant before I even opened this thread. lol

When my yarn gets too snarled, I take it to my husband and try to look pitiful. Works every time.


----------



## katrinka (Sep 27, 2011)

I put first two fingers in both ends & carefully move them in a circular motion. When I remove them I lightly pick around each end w/thumb & fingers -one side @ a time- the beginning usually comes loose w/out much resistance (or company).
kat


----------



## Gmaj (Nov 19, 2011)

bsaito said:


> I have been reading several posts on tangled yarn. I get yarn barf (a big mass of yarn "spit" from the center of the skein), usually when starting the pull. What is the magic to finding the end to begin the pull? I know some yarns make both ends easily accessible but not all companies do this.


It's 5:20 in the morning here and I am laughing my head off. Yes, this has happened to me so many, many times. So many times I just accept it as part of the game. There is no magic, some companies know how to roll yarn correctly and some don't. Thanks for the hilarious description. gmaj


----------



## longtimeknit (Feb 26, 2011)

My aunt had a big bawl of yarn barf-I suggested to cut it and make a ball but she refused-so she and sister found some way to untangle the whole mess. I love the name--yarn barf-don't know what to do other than to detangle and sometimes I do cut it and try to start a new ball-


----------



## Chadleyb (Feb 16, 2012)

I've just started using the skein or ball from the outside and using a ball winder to rewind it. This makes a nice square ball that doesn't roll around and pulls easily from the center. I'd rather have it roll around while I'm winding it than roll around and tangle up my work while I'm knitting.


----------



## missdeb42 (Mar 13, 2012)

LEE1313 said:


> I pray to the yarn fairy and eat chocolate
> 
> Linda


I've found that this is the solution to almost everything!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Yarn Barf ... I love it!

I've taken to knitting from the outside. I put the ball in a loose baggie and let it spin and turn as need be. It works fine for me and I don't have to deal with the barf!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Smart knitters! Can't hurt. Will help outlook! Chocolate and a nap works for me.


----------



## gotridge (Aug 3, 2011)

Look at the way the label is printed. If it is printed left to right longways, the start of the yarn will pull from th right. If it is printed top to bottom, it will pull from th top.


----------



## Rosenz (Mar 7, 2012)

I have heard the term BARF. I have just spent a whole day undoing a huge tangled mess of a ribbon type yarn. Luckily the pattern has only one ball of it

I am also using circular needles for the first time. One end broke, dopped half the stitches, got a new needle picked up the stitches around the wrong way. I have now undone it and starting again. Not my day. 

Rose


----------



## plcox22 (Sep 30, 2011)

When I saw the words "yarn barf", I knew exactly what it was even though I have never heard the words before...very descriptive! I thought it only happened to me! I don't have any solutions, just seems to be the luck of the draw.


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

TOO FUNNY!!! Definitely yarn barf!!! I usually cut the end after I pull it out, to leave a "good start" on the skein, and then knit from the barf until it is done. If it is all tangled up, I give it to my husband and he untangles it. Such a dear!!! GG


----------



## grumpbump (May 22, 2011)

Yarn barf made knitting my last baby blanket a NIGHTMARE. I'm such a miser about yarn that I'm saving this to be detangled by my DH. Sometimes, when we are watching television, I'm actually knitting and he's detangling my stash.


----------



## Lodestarwovens (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm a weaver and have to deal with lots of snarls. Only advice I can give you is to at the knotted mess "gently". If you can tease the snarl apart the end usually shows up pretty soon.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

omg, one of my biggest frustrations!


----------



## Peas and Carrots (Feb 2, 2012)

I guess this might sound gross, but, having dealt with everything coming out children, I deal with yarn barf, cat barf, and human barf all the time. So, what I do is I simply reach in with two fingers, grab the yarn barf gently, and remove it. Then I gently unwind the barf until I find an end, (because there is one in there....I know it....and I'm going to find it) and I start a new ball with that end.

Someone down up there commented on rewinding with the thumb, and that's what I do. I find the end and hold it in my left hand with the end of the yarn coming down my thumb, and facing the floor. I start winding with the end always being held by thumb facing down. Once the ball gets going I keep my thumb in the hole, and this makes your new working end, which will unwind nicely as you knit. 

I never, ever start a new skein without winding my new ball first. I refuse to deal with yarn barf when I'm smack in the middle of a project. And...oddly enough, I have proven (by measuring it one time) that I get more yardage out of a re-wound ball of yarn than if I just use it wound by the company. I don't know if it stretches a bit when I rewind it or not...but it works! I don't more than 2 or so feet out a rewind, but 2 feet may mean the very last row, or a cast off length.


----------



## Mystikerin (Jul 19, 2011)

lol - what a fitting term. Usually, other than Pepto the only thing my proven yarn winder, read husband, can do, is use patience. My best remedies against yarn barf are my DH and my daughter who can (most of the time) do magic with the tangled mess.  Not sure how they do it.....


----------



## Seacoast1 (Jun 20, 2011)

This is what I learned many years ago. One end of the skein has an obvious length of yarn tucked into it. Pull it out. It should be only several inches long. Now go to the opposite end. Put your fingers into this end and push them towards the center. You can use two hands to reach in and *open* it up a bit and try to find the end. It's difficult to see it, so I pull out a little bit, then find the end from this tiny bit of *barf*. Once you find that end though, the rest of the yarn pulls out very easily....right to the end. hope this helps!


----------



## pauline mobach (Feb 25, 2012)

My mother always told me, "never ever take your yarn from the inside, always find the outside strand" it has always worked for me. I forgot once and sure enough, ended up with a huge mess. I learned from that and haven't a problem since. There always seems to be a strand that is tucked in slightly into one end, (it's easier to find if you take the band off), start from there.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I have had to deal with repeated "yarn barf" to the point that I don't even try to pull from the center anymore, just rewind into my own balls or work from the outside. If you loosely tie a plastic bag around the ball, it pulls out easily and doesn't get tangled with any other yarn in your knitting basket.


----------



## MaryanneW (Jun 5, 2011)

I've had success with this but not every brand of yarn. Take the label off, stand the skein on end meaning the 'hole from which the end comes out' and push down flattening the skein. The end of the yarn becomes more apparent.


----------



## Lodestarwovens (Jan 2, 2012)

I have my biggest frustration with skeins of yarn. Love my ball winder but am usually to lazy to haul out the swift when I'm winding off balls. Big mistake! More than once I've ended up with skein barf of my own making!


----------



## pocono.carol (Nov 30, 2011)

nana613 said:


> I am rofl with this one. I deal with it every time. don't know how to prevent it. take a paper towel and some cleaner and hope for the best. (can you tell I have cats?) knit on my sister - be brave!


Paper towels and cleaner. Love it.


----------



## fiddlerbird555 (Apr 6, 2011)

I knit from the outside. Sometimes the yarn runs, but it never barfs.


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

First pull out the out side end that is tucked into the center of the skein. 

Then insert fingers into each end and stretch the opening as wide as you can get. Feel around for the center end and pull it from the end of the skein opposite of the end that had the other end tucked into it.

In many cases, this will result in an easy pull or, at a minimum a very small yarn barf which will be quickly knit up

In other cases, there is no hope and you pull out a third to a half of the skein. In those cases, I untangle the barf and wind it (bark only) into a center pull ball, sit it next to the skein and start knitting.

Knitting is my relaxation and I don't let anything upset that relaxation. tangles are just puzzles to be figured out and I love puzzles.


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

Ferretmom said:


> I usually take the label off find an outer end and go from there. Saves me the frustrations of trying to find the end in the middle and yarn barf.


I also have given up trying to pull from the middle and getting yarn vomit everywhere. i have no patience for it and have had to throw away a lot of good yarn because I couldn't get it untangled. So, I just work from the outside of the ball. It amazes me that in this century, the manufacturers cannot find a solution to this. Geesh, am I cranky today or what?!


----------



## CinDeeLooWho (Oct 14, 2011)

Ferretmom said:


> I usually take the label off find an outer end and go from there. Saves me the frustrations of trying to find the end in the middle and yarn barf.


Me too. I find it easier to start on the outer end (usually fairly easy to find) and wind the skein into a ball before I start to knit. I avoid most of the inner end tangle that way, and it's so much easier to have a consistent knitting experience- not having to stop to de-tangle the yarn. Happy knitting!


----------



## pocono.carol (Nov 30, 2011)

After reading this thread I think we have a wonderful opportunity to share our yarn barf frustration with all the yarn manufacturers we purchase from. I wonder if going to their websites and pasting the link in their conctact us links may help.


----------



## grandheart (Jun 12, 2011)

I found that the center pull comes from the oppisite end that the outside strand is tucked into. some said the way the label is but I always forget that one. and dont reach to far in eigher.


----------



## laureen227 (Feb 25, 2012)

Chadleyb said:


> I've just started using the skein or ball from the outside and using a ball winder to rewind it. This makes a nice square ball that doesn't roll around and pulls easily from the center. I'd rather have it roll around while I'm winding it than roll around and tangle up my work while I'm knitting.


i rewind all of my yarn before using it, too - altho, since i don't have a ball winder, i do it by hand. but it prevents me from having to detangle something mid-project.


----------



## Peas and Carrots (Feb 2, 2012)

silly question, but I see a lot of DH's, DG's , etc. What do these letters mean?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

LEE1313 said:


> I pray to the yarn fairy and eat chocolate
> 
> Linda


I'll do it! Right now!


----------



## 123wendy (Jan 24, 2011)

I do the same. But just last week at my knitting group one of the my friends yarn just stopped pulling. So I did a yarnoscopy(two fingers in both ends) and removed a crochet hook.Ha. Ha. Ha.


katrinka said:


> I put first two fingers in both ends & carefully move them in a circular motion. When I remove them I lightly pick around each end w/thumb & fingers -one side @ a time- the beginning usually comes loose w/out much resistance (or company).
> kat


----------



## SueSch (Mar 18, 2011)

Why does everyone start from te middle of the ball of yarn ?


----------



## rostel03 (Jan 31, 2012)

I find that if I hold the mess very loosely, sometimes I even hold it by one end and shake it a bit, it is way easier to be patient. When it is loose, you can tug a strand a bit and see where it came from and go with that direction. Yes this is time consuming, but I am more relaxed thoughout the process.

You can also stick your finger inside the hole at the end, and pull out a clump (instead of a strand) that will be easier to untangle. Not my favorite part of knitting. :wink: Ellen


bsaito said:


> I have been reading several posts on tangled yarn. I get yarn barf (a big mass of yarn "spit" from the center of the skein), usually when starting the pull. What is the magic to finding the end to begin the pull? I know some yarns make both ends easily accessible but not all companies do this.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Send them to me. I like to untangle knots! (I know - there's something very wrong with me!)


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

bsaito said:


> I have been reading several posts on tangled yarn. I get yarn barf (a big mass of yarn "spit" from the center of the skein), usually when starting the pull. What is the magic to finding the end to begin the pull? I know some yarns make both ends easily accessible but not all companies do this.


I don't know of any magic, I just pull out the barf with the end, find the end and start knitting until the barf is just a memory


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

bsaito-If I can't find the yarn end I go to the insife of the ball and pull out the first layer of the yarn. I may get more than the first layer coming out but it usually isn-t that much. The I find the yarn end and start knitting with it, using up the excess that came out with the end. It works ok.


----------



## mvitale (Oct 3, 2011)

I just used a skein of Red Heart baby soft steps and took me an hr to untangle the mess..I wrote to Red Herat and they said that yarn is not made to use from the inside they suggest using the loose end and keeping it in a basket to unravel while u r using it


----------



## Pamk (Jul 10, 2011)

I have suffered this malady also. Usually I put the yarn in a separate room, close the door and give it a "time out". After a bit, I check in with it to see if its ready to behave.


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

LEE1313 said:


> I pray to the yarn fairy and eat chocolate
> 
> Linda


Ditto. Pray real hard
Doreen


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

I bought a bunch of yarn at a sale and one of the bags had a tangled mass of smaller balls of about 30 colors that looked like a serving of spaghetti. It was fun to untangle and I did it -- enjoyed using it afterwards for a project. But a new ball of yarn? Every time can't find the start. For that I don't have the patience and just clip it. Chances are it is going to take more than one ball of yarn to complete anyway, so what the heck.


----------



## Kateannie (Mar 21, 2011)

I don't mind the "yarn barf" right at the beginning, but it drives me crazy when you are at the end of the skein (and your project) and out comes that dreaded tangled mess. It is hard to get it untangled with your knitted item almost complete and you can't find the final end of the yarn to untangle it. GRRRRRR Love the chocolate idea!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think DH=dear husband.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

SueSch said:


> Why does everyone start from te middle of the ball of yarn ?


It is a little bit subtle, but there is a preferred direction. Especially true with natural fibers. if you pull the yarn through your fingers you should be able to feel how one direct pulls smoothly and the other has a little pull to it. You want to knit the smoothly direction. It means that you are working with the twist used when the yarn was spun rather than against it.

not as pronounced with acrylic yarns usually.

Also, some labels will tell you how to begin the knitting , but generally it is the center and either to the right or the bottom when you are holding the label so you can read it.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

LEE1313 said:


> I pray to the yarn fairy and eat chocolate
> 
> Linda


You are my kind of knitter!! 

I usually knit from the outside of the ball. I find the end of the ball and go from there. I've had too many yarn barfs to want to go through the frustration of ending up with knots and tangles.

Hazel


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

I have no problem with Red Heart yarn but I do with Bernat. They were contacted by someone here in KP and Bermat said that they're working on it. They've been working on it for a long long time because I have yarn I bought several years ago and its the same way as yarn of today==--full of tangles in the middle


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

Loves to Knit's Daughter said:


> silly question, but I see a lot of DH's, DG's , etc. What do these letters mean?


DH = Dear Husband
DG = Dear Grandson or Granddaughter


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I think everyone has their favorite way to do this.. I know its better if you don't try pulling both ends... and that is hard because finding the right end to start searching isn't always easy.. I like the idea that DCSmith said about searching in the right hand side... I usually get a fair amount if I have to search and search. Some times we get lucky...lol some yarns actually have a little nub of a tail sticking out so its easier for all of us..


----------



## Colleen Hartman (Dec 23, 2011)

If you can find the end with which to start your knitting get yourself an umbrella swift and/or a ball winder and make your own ball of yarn. 
I have two "barfed" skeins which I am trying to untangle at this moment. AARRGGHH. I feel for you! 
Colleen


bsaito said:


> I have been reading several posts on tangled yarn. I get yarn barf (a big mass of yarn "spit" from the center of the skein), usually when starting the pull. What is the magic to finding the end to begin the pull? I know some yarns make both ends easily accessible but not all companies do this.


----------



## ras4eight (Feb 22, 2012)

I have had this problem before and many times can't find the center pull. I don't like knitting or crocheting from the outside wind either. It is awkward. So, I started taking new skeins and winding my own "cakes". You can use a traditional tool called a Nostepinne or anything similar. I have been using a paper towel tube and it works great. I still want my husband to make me a real wood nostepinne but in the mean time this works great! It's really quite fun to do and they pull from the center beautifully. Goggle "nostepinne" and you can find pictures and video on how to use them or make your own......Happy winding.


----------



## Fluffysmom (Feb 17, 2011)

I read somewhere to look carefully at the ends of each skein. They are slightly different. The "inside" of the skein on one end will looker closer to the outside; the other end will look deeper. Look at the deeper end; that is where the end is supposed to be. 

One thing I've done with success is to take a crochet hook and insert into the middle of the skein and partway down and carefully pull. Several times I've actually pulled out the end; other times I get barf. I keep looking for the end and then knit/crochet the barf until it is gone.


----------



## Sharynreed (Nov 29, 2011)

Knitting is not for the timid. It take patience and time And sometimes you have to clean up a mess.


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

gotridge said:


> Look at the way the label is printed. If it is printed left to right longways, the start of the yarn will pull from th right. If it is printed top to bottom, it will pull from th top.


This is worth knowing, too! THANKS


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

Pamk said:


> I have suffered this malady also. Usually I put the yarn in a separate room, close the door and give it a "time out". After a bit, I check in with it to see if its ready to behave.


LOL Ain't enough hours in the day!


----------



## kathome (Dec 2, 2011)

I've never heard it called "barf". My term is far more disgusting and I've been using it for YEARS - 

"Afterbirth" - awful huh?


----------



## Pam Read (Nov 2, 2011)

I like your idea !!!


----------



## djf5130 (Oct 14, 2011)

Going thru yarn barf at the moment. Just thought it went with the territory. It doesn't? Donna


----------



## KnottyMe (Mar 8, 2012)

My dear fellow knitters (DFK?)....you are killing me! I've chuckled and laughed through all 5 pages. I have seen some beautiful glazed clay bowls with just the right curved slit down the side, nice smooth surface, designed for yarn balls. With one of these you should never have to search for the inside end again. And, if you should end up with barf toward the end, at least it's contained. And, one of these days I'll actually buy one unless someone here can give good reason not to. Has anyone tried one?


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

bsaito said:


> I have been reading several posts on tangled yarn. I get yarn barf (a big mass of yarn "spit" from the center of the skein), usually when starting the pull. What is the magic to finding the end to begin the pull? I know some yarns make both ends easily accessible but not all companies do this.


Oh My goodness!! This just happened to me a couple of weeks ago!!! *Yarn barf*.....I love the description. That is what it looks like for sure. I am now gentle taking my yarn and rolling it in a ball from the outer edge into a neat ball. I do this especially with the yarn that I am using to make my crib blankets.

As for my recent *yarn barf*....well, it is back in the plastic bag. I will work on it when I need it....or hand it off to my *yarn baller*...My sweet hubby!! I am sure he will just smile at me....


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

KnottyMe said:


> My dear fellow knitters (DFK?)....you are killing me! I've chuckled and laughed through all 5 pages. I have seen some beautiful glazed clay bowls with just the right curved slit down the side, nice smooth surface, designed for yarn balls. With one of these you should never have to search for the inside end again. And, if you should end up with barf toward the end, at least it's contained. And, one of these days I'll actually buy one unless someone here can give good reason not to. Has anyone tried one?


Oh, KnottyMe, aren't those yarn bowls beautiful? I'd love to have one! Maybe I should hint around to DH before my birthday. . . .

Hazel


----------



## dingo (Jun 20, 2011)

LEE1313 said:


> I pray to the yarn fairy and eat chocolate
> 
> Linda


I would skip the first part and go right to the chocolate!


----------



## julielovespurple (Dec 21, 2011)

bsaito said:


> I have been reading several posts on tangled yarn. I get yarn barf (a big mass of yarn "spit" from the center of the skein), usually when starting the pull. What is the magic to finding the end to begin the pull? I know some yarns make both ends easily accessible but not all companies do this.


I always wind all my yarn into balls, so no matter what, I dont have to deal with it while im knitting.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

LEE1313 said:


> I pray to the yarn fairy and eat chocolate
> 
> Linda


I vote for this solution!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

ras4eight said:


> I have had this problem before and many times can't find the center pull. I don't like knitting or crocheting from the outside wind either. It is awkward. So, I started taking new skeins and winding my own "cakes". You can use a traditional tool called a Nostepinne or anything similar. I have been using a paper towel tube and it works great. I still want my husband to make me a real wood nostepinne but in the mean time this works great! It's really quite fun to do and they pull from the center beautifully. Goggle "nostepinne" and you can find pictures and video on how to use them or make your own......Happy winding.


Love your avatar! I have an orange tabby (Patrick) that is usually pretty good, but sometimes he wants to "help" with the yarn barf. That is when it gets tough. Usually though it doesn't bother me, I will turn on TV and sit and untangle and make a new ball, usually by hand with starting end wrapped around my wrist, just enough to not get wound in the ball. Using the figure 8 winding. Works good for me, sometimes I even find it extremely relaxing and rewarding. Yeah I know, I should get a life. 
 Have fun and knit on...............


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> It's just luck. Sometimes it happens like that, sometimes the end will come out like it should. I just wrap it around the skein and knit away.


Ditto, no sense getting upset over it.


----------



## andyjmcc (Feb 26, 2012)

I deal with the middle. It gives me the incentive to knit it up fast to get to just the skein.


----------



## celiaj (Apr 7, 2011)

I always pull from the outside and have no problems at all, don't try to pull from the inside anymore, its way too frustrating.

CeliaJ


----------



## robinamy (Mar 17, 2012)

I like the advice so many people have shared here. One thing I just discovered, once I have solved the challenge that "knitting barf" creates, is to put the resolved skein into an empty cube tissue box. I recently discovered, when I was breaking down a finished box of Kleenex, that when you have one side opened you can put either a ball or center pulled manufactured skein into the box with the yarn coming out the top and it keeps the yarn from getting further messed up. I secure the box w/ a rubber band and it sits on the floor next to me and pulls out nicely and stays clean too. It's specially nice when I sit in my garden. I don't have to worry about the ball rolling away and getting dirty!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

The yarn I buy has one side with a single yarn pulled out and tucked under the label or under a few of the strands of yarn. The label tells you NOT to use that side. It tells you to pull the loose yarn from the OTHER side. Sometimes you can see which one is loose. And - sometimes it just doesn't work. I've always wondered why they have such a difficult system.


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

KnottyMe said:


> My dear fellow knitters (DFK?)....you are killing me! I've chuckled and laughed through all 5 pages. I have seen some beautiful glazed clay bowls with just the right curved slit down the side, nice smooth surface, designed for yarn balls. With one of these you should never have to search for the inside end again. And, if you should end up with barf toward the end, at least it's contained. And, one of these days I'll actually buy one unless someone here can give good reason not to. Has anyone tried one?


Went on line to find a yarn bowl. They are bit high priced for me (on a fixed income). Anyone know of any discount sites that may have them.


----------



## grandmadawn (Sep 4, 2011)

I never heard that term but knew exactly what you were refering to - been there and try to avoid it


----------



## mvitale (Oct 3, 2011)

robinamy said:


> I like the advice so many people have shared here. One thing I just discovered, once I have solved the challenge that "knitting barf" creates, is to put the resolved skein into an empty cube tissue box. I recently discovered, when I was breaking down a finished box of Kleenex, that when you have one side opened you can put either a ball or center pulled manufactured skein into the box with the yarn coming out the top and it keeps the yarn from getting further messed up. I secure the box w/ a rubber band and it sits on the floor next to me and pulls out nicely and stays clean too. It's specially nice when I sit in my garden. I don't have to worry about the ball rolling away and getting dirty!


that's a great idea...Thanks


----------



## Kateannie (Mar 21, 2011)

Doreen storic said:


> KnottyMe said:
> 
> 
> > My dear fellow knitters (DFK?)....you are killing me! I've chuckled and laughed through all 5 pages. I have seen some beautiful glazed clay bowls with just the right curved slit down the side, nice smooth surface, designed for yarn balls. With one of these you should never have to search for the inside end again. And, if you should end up with barf toward the end, at least it's contained. And, one of these days I'll actually buy one unless someone here can give good reason not to. Has anyone tried one?
> ...


Check with your local schools. They usually do clay throwing in an art class and I bet a few students would love to tackle something new like the yarn bowl. Just have a picture and dimensions of what you want. Probably won't cost you anything and they get a grade out of it.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

andyjmcc said:


> I deal with the middle. It gives me the incentive to knit it up fast to get to just the skein.


Yes, that's what I do as well. I find the wool doesn't roll around then either. Keep on knitting, relax and enjoy yourself. :wink: :wink:


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

I have this problem about 50% of the time; any suggestions would be very helpful - thanks.


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

Kateannie said:


> Doreen storic said:
> 
> 
> > KnottyMe said:
> ...


good idea. My daughter is a high school teacher. Will ask her if they do clay in the art classes at her school. Thanks


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

robinamy said:


> I like the advice so many people have shared here. One thing I just discovered, once I have solved the challenge that "knitting barf" creates, is to put the resolved skein into an empty cube tissue box. I recently discovered, when I was breaking down a finished box of Kleenex, that when you have one side opened you can put either a ball or center pulled manufactured skein into the box with the yarn coming out the top and it keeps the yarn from getting further messed up. I secure the box w/ a rubber band and it sits on the floor next to me and pulls out nicely and stays clean too. It's specially nice when I sit in my garden. I don't have to worry about the ball rolling away and getting dirty!


An easy fix I never thought of. I guess you could use one of those tissue box covers too but would have to come up with something to cover the bottom with after you put the yarn in .


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

LEE1313 said:


> I pray to the yarn fairy and eat chocolate
> 
> Linda


I wish Knitting Paradise had a "like" button below posts like Ravelry and Facebook do. I'd click "like" for this post!


----------



## Fluffysmom (Feb 17, 2011)

I started a new skein of sock yarn this afternoon and thought of this discussion as I dug around for the end. With my trusty crochet hook, I didn't do too bad. I found the end and only have 2-3 yards of yarn to knit. Not bad at all. I do like the post of praying to the yarn fairy and eat chocolate. Any excuse to eat more chocolate.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

I've gotten to the fifth page of comments and nobody has said this so far, so I'm skipping to the end to say it.

Some balls of yarn are center-pull.

Some balls that look exactly like the center-pull balls are NOT!

If you try to pull from the center of a ball that LOOKS like a center-pull ball but is not, you get yarn barf.

I think the manufacturers should tell you if you're buying a real center pull ball or if you're buying one that just looks like one but isn't.

The only way you can ALWAYS pull from the center without yarn barf is to rewind it into center-pull balls yourself. 

Sorry. I know that's not the answer you want to hear.

You could always pull from the outside. That works even if it's not a center-pull ball of yarn you're working from.


----------



## dunottargirl (Oct 29, 2011)

The ball end almost always pulls back, so depending on the size of the project I pull amd lay it out. Having said that, there is a ball with that problem waiting for me and I suspect most of that batch will do the same.


----------



## Nativelady (Oct 20, 2011)

Sorry. did not want to comment on the yarn but the picture that looks like a possum.


----------



## barbcarroll (Sep 7, 2011)

I am with you, Linda ! lol


----------



## shula (Feb 20, 2011)

LEE1313 said:


> I pray to the yarn fairy and eat chocolate
> 
> Linda


I will go along with you, Linda.
shula


----------



## pocono.carol (Nov 30, 2011)

ras4eight said:


> I have had this problem before and many times can't find the center pull. I don't like knitting or crocheting from the outside wind either. It is awkward. So, I started taking new skeins and winding my own "cakes". You can use a traditional tool called a Nostepinne or anything similar. I have been using a paper towel tube and it works great. I still want my husband to make me a real wood nostepinne but in the mean time this works great! It's really quite fun to do and they pull from the center beautifully. Goggle "nostepinne" and you can find pictures and video on how to use them or make your own......Happy winding.


ras4eight, *WOW :lol: :thumbup: *, just Goggled nostepinne, I will try it with a TP roll. Was thinking of purchasing a ball winder, but the nostepinne may fill that bill much better.

http://blog.designedlykristi.com/?p=335

Learn something new everyday on KP


----------



## shula (Feb 20, 2011)

pocono.carol said:


> ras4eight said:
> 
> 
> > I have had this problem before and many times can't find the center pull. I don't like knitting or crocheting from the outside wind either. It is awkward. So, I started taking new skeins and winding my own "cakes". You can use a traditional tool called a Nostepinne or anything similar. I have been using a paper towel tube and it works great. I still want my husband to make me a real wood nostepinne but in the mean time this works great! It's really quite fun to do and they pull from the center beautifully. Goggle "nostepinne" and you can find pictures and video on how to use them or make your own......Happy winding.
> ...


This wonderful. I have never heard of this before and want one also. Thanks for enlightening us.
steva


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

bsaito said:


> I have been reading several posts on tangled yarn. I get yarn barf (a big mass of yarn "spit" from the center of the skein), usually when starting the pull. What is the magic to finding the end to begin the pull? I know some yarns make both ends easily accessible but not all companies do this.


Spit .. you're too nice, mine "vomit" sometimes


----------



## UndinesSeamstress (Dec 21, 2011)

LEE1313 said:


> I pray to the yarn fairy and eat chocolate
> 
> Linda


BEST ANSWER EVER


----------



## jtreuter (Jan 16, 2012)

When you pull from inside the skien, it can't help but eventually collapse on itself. I always unwind from the outside. Just makes more sense to avoid the problem completely.


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm going to try that Nostepinne on the next skein I start. And I am going to use that label trick. Thanks everyone for your comments. It's good to find out it's not a user problem.

As always, this place bears a wealth of information.


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

bsaito said:


> I have been reading several posts on tangled yarn. I get yarn barf (a big mass of yarn "spit" from the center of the skein), usually when starting the pull. What is the magic to finding the end to begin the pull? I know some yarns make both ends easily accessible but not all companies do this.


I find if I sort of gently squeeze the wound yarn into a ball and then put my finger into the middle I usually manage to find the end and it comes out quite easily.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I don't have much success either from pulling from the centre, so I just knit from the outside. On the train the ball behaves itself and stays in my bag, until I get to the end of the ball. I would rather not have barf from a ball of wool.


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

I got tired of the yarn barf(good word)so I just take it from the outside. Much easier.


----------



## Mary Ruth (Dec 6, 2011)

I like your solution!


----------



## 33141 (Aug 24, 2011)

I took a felting class yesterday and we were working with Brown Sheep Lambs Pride bulky. I pulled from the center and as usually, big yarn barf. I untangled but no end, pulled more from the center, pulled more and more. Finally after a good one third was on the floor by my chair and no end in sight (what can I say, I'm an optimist), I gave up and took off the label to pull from the outside of the skein. Surprise, two ends laying right there under the label. I had such a mess by that time, I just gave up and wound it all into a ball by hand.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I understand that adventure!


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

I love the term! What I do, is I find one of the ends and make my yarn into a ball before I knit with it. This should help.


----------



## grandmadawn (Sep 4, 2011)

MG, that sounds like my kind of thing so I can understand your adventuresome class time where you are winding your yarn supply and the rest of the class is going ahead.


----------



## celiaj (Apr 7, 2011)

I totally agree with you and have repeated myself twice now about always pulling from the outside and then you do not have a problem, how hard is that, but still lots are still complaining about their yarn barfs.

CeliaJ


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

celiaj said:


> I totally agree with you and have repeated myself twice now about always pulling from the outside and then you do not have a problem, how hard is that, but still lots are still complaining about their yarn barfs.
> 
> CeliaJ


I think we keep hoping that some balls of yarn will pull nicely from the center. And then they don't. Sigh.

I usually pull from the outside of the ball, but then my ball of yarn flops around. I now keep it in a bowl when I'm working. That keeps it clean and keeps my critters from being quite so interested in what crittermom is doing with that exciting ball of string. ;-)

Hazel


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

celiaj said:


> I totally agree with you and have repeated myself twice now about always pulling from the outside and then you do not have a problem, how hard is that, but still lots are still complaining about their yarn barfs.
> 
> CeliaJ


Celia, you may have the right answer. I have knit from the outside and have had the skein flop around. I have also re-wound the skein but it just makes additional work (and I don't really want to rewind a 1 pound skein.) The point of my question was to find some magic answer that others knew. It is becoming clear that I will have to bite the bullet and either rewind or pull from the outside. Oh well....


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

bsaito said:


> celiaj said:
> 
> 
> > I totally agree with you and have repeated myself twice now about always pulling from the outside and then you do not have a problem, how hard is that, but still lots are still complaining about their yarn barfs.
> ...


It's nice to know that we all seem to have the same problem with our yarn.

Hazel


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

ok, you knitters are more tenacious than I am. I gave up long ago actually when I was given a winder. Now I start winding the skein from the outer loose end, drop the skein into a clean bowl or box to keep it clean and from rolling to the state line. One concern is keeping the tension the same through out the winding so I wind with my right hand and negotiate the pulling of the yarn with my left while trying to keep the tension even as it winds - I like to think it does. Sure beats detangling and snipping yarn and having a sore neck.


----------



## JeannieF (May 26, 2011)

I learned this from a friend and "expert" at my LYS this week:
Stick your index fingers in the skein from both ends and feel them touch in the middle. 
Now move your fingers around each other as if you were "twiddling your thumbs" if you understand my meaning. 
The inside end if the yarn will "show up" at your fingertip eventually. 
It's amazing - just try it. 
As for the Barf part this should help a lot! Good luck.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

JeannieF said:


> I learned this from a friend and "expert" at my LYS this week:
> Stick your index fingers in the skein from both ends and feel them touch in the middle.
> Now move your fingers around each other as if you were "twiddling your thumbs" if you understand my meaning.
> The inside end if the yarn will "show up" at your fingertip eventually.
> ...


I am going to have to try this when I start a new skein of yarn. It sounds positively ingenious!

Hazel


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Hazel Blumberg said:


> bsaito said:
> 
> 
> > celiaj said:
> ...


Yes, but why don't the yarn sellers catch on? Maybe they don't knit!


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

I just did a test. I have 20 odd balls for an afghan I am making. I have already worked up about 4 of them, two barfed, two did not. I did the re-rolled 1 ball of the new skein--took about 5 minutes. I did the "twiddle the fingers" method on all the other balls. All but two eased out the ends. Those last two, I re-rolled into balls. Hopefully the ones that I found the ends on will continue to pull nicely. Tangles were minimal. So if this method continues to work, I only spent about 15 minutes on 16 balls. This beats the several hours I have spent on de-tangling. YAY!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

And winding skeins into balls is a pain, too! Don't get me wrong: I love my skein winder and my umbrella swift. But I'd really prefer it if yarn came ready to use, in a ball.

Well, can't have everything, I guess. ;-)

Hazel


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

Seems maybe we need to contact the yarn sellers directly and make individual complaints - maybe they need to hear that more people are not satisfied with things as they currently are.


----------



## JeannieF (May 26, 2011)

I kniw. I could Not believe it when it worked. Enjoy.


----------



## 33141 (Aug 24, 2011)

Hazel, even though I have a swift and yarn winder, most of the time, I just sit and wind it by hand, making sure I wind over my thumb tip so I don't space out and wind it too tightly. The advantage is that once I have a nice round ball, I can use the lovely wooden yarn bowls my Dad made for me!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

MG said:


> Hazel, even though I have a swift and yarn winder, most of the time, I just sit and wind it by hand, making sure I wind over my thumb tip so I don't space out and wind it too tightly. The advantage is that once I have a nice round ball, I can use the lovely wooden yarn bowls my Dad made for me!


When I'm using the swift and the yarn winder, I also get my hand in there and try to loosen up the tension so that the yarn doesn't get all stretched out. I don't know if I'm particularly successful.

I am SO jealous of your yarn bowls! I would love to have wooden or clay ones, with a nice spiral on the side to thread my yarn through. They're something I can't picture me buying for myself, but they ARE something I can picture myself asking for for a birthday or whatever.

Do you have photos of your yarn bowls? I'd love to see them!

Hazel


----------



## 33141 (Aug 24, 2011)

Hazel, I'd be happy to post pictures of the bowls. My Dad would make more but he has trouble finding wood blanks (chunks) that are large enough in diameter and that have no cracks. He makes all kinds of lovely small bowls. He just does it as a hobby due to the cost of the wood and the hours it takes to complete. A lot like knitting in that respect.


----------



## ricottapie (Oct 3, 2011)

If I feel a tug when pulling out the working strand, I go ahead and gently pul out the lump of barf. I find it's not difficult to loosen a lump at all if you gently pull on each end of the yarn, the one in front and the one in back of the lump. They usually come apart for me quite easily.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

MG said:


> Hazel, I'd be happy to post pictures of the bowls. My Dad would make more but he has trouble finding wood blanks (chunks) that are large enough in diameter and that have no cracks. He makes all kinds of lovely small bowls. He just does it as a hobby due to the cost of the wood and the hours it takes to complete. A lot like knitting in that respect.


Hey, if your dad ever wants to make and sell these yarn bowls, I'll be a customer!! 

Hazel


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

Ooooh. That is a great idea. After reading this, I do seem to remember that working but I never associated it with checking from where the skein is. I have a days worth of yarn to wind and will put this to the test.


Dcsmith77 said:


> I have some new yarn that shows on the wrapper which way to start the skein for both outside wind and from the center wind. Some mfgrs are catching on. I have read that if you hold the label upright facing you, the outside wind is on the left and the inside is on the right. That's a place to start. I've had pretty good luck with this rule of thumb, but it's just something you have to deal with. Some mfgrs wind the yarn better than others.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

This sounds sensible. Or if it is after five p.m. (and you know it always is somewhere--as Jimmy Buffet tells us), drink tequila--or beverage of your choice. The yarn may become even more unruly, but you will find it less upsetting!!!!!



LEE1313 said:


> I pray to the yarn fairy and eat chocolate
> 
> Linda


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

ricottapie said:


> If I feel a tug when pulling out the working strand, I go ahead and gently pul out the lump of barf. I find it's not difficult to loosen a lump at all if you gently pull on each end of the yarn, the one in front and the one in back of the lump. They usually come apart for me quite easily.


I have had some easy ones, too. Its the monster tangles that really take long. You never know when one will appear. I don't remember having so much trouble when I first began crocheting or over the years, but when I recently started back up, I am finding it more often. I'll bet it has to do with "better technology" on the part of the manufacturer--faster, more compact, etc. It may also be due to the synthetic nature of the yarn.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Yeah, bsaito---"better technology" = Make it cheaper with fewer workers and charge more to pay for those expensive machines that don't work as well as the old models and get more profits. Watch that bottom line!
I wrote to Bernat and told them I'd NEVER buy another skein of yarn with BERNAT on the label because of the barf in it. I make primarily afghans and use large amounts of yarn at one time.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

I don't think there's any way of getting around this. I have this experience with almost every ball of yarn that I buy. Before knitting, I always take a few minutes to roll the entire thing into a ball. That way I can see if there are any joined areas, flaws, what the color changes look like, etc. There will be no surprises, and the knitting will go smoothly without any tangles. It's MUCH more difficult to detangle once you've started your knitting, and you'll end up spending more time if you don't roll your yarn into a ball ahead of time. It doesn't usually take more than a couple of minutes if you're dealing with 50 gr or 100 gr balls.


----------



## Penny5 (Jun 22, 2011)

Its sort of like a Gynecologist Exam... Just reach in and feel all around...


----------



## Jude2444 (Feb 13, 2012)

Penny5 said:


> Its sort of like a Gynecologist Exam... Just reach in and feel all around...


OMG! Falling on the floor laughing


----------



## Penny5 (Jun 22, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## Mary Ruth (Dec 6, 2011)

Guess I'm a bit strange, but I actually enjoy yarn barfs! Don't go out of my way to find them, but when they appear, I treat them as a challenging puzzle to be worked out. Gives me some sense of control in my life, I think. I feel the same about ironing clothes. Something that is a mess is now smooth and looking good!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Penny5 said:


> Its sort of like a Gynecologist Exam... Just reach in and feel all around...


It's good I wasn't drinking anything when I read your posting, Penny, or I'd have spat it out all over my computer screen! This is just hilarious! 

Hazel


----------



## Penny5 (Jun 22, 2011)

LOL.. Well.. It does expain it , right!!! :lol:


----------



## winnifred (Mar 19, 2012)

ouch, my side hurts! oh, my, yes, i like that description, at least it wont stain the rug! [lol] i have had a couple of those, and kept at the barf [hahahahaha] while watching the news, now i have a real good reason to laugh! and not be distraught with all the ugly things that are going on in the world!


----------



## SueSch (Mar 18, 2011)

We must be very lucky here in Australia I can't remember the last time I saw yarn in a skein It would be something like 40 ++ years ago when my mother used to knit and either my father or myself would have to do the holding thing with two hands while she rolled them into balls . All our yarn (to my knowledge anyway ) comes in balls these days --Aren't we lucky ?


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

Penny5 said:


> Its sort of like a Gynecologist Exam... Just reach in and feel all around...


Your comment made me laugh. It also brought to mind many things I could post in response, but I'd be thrown off KP (heheheh)


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

SueSch said:


> We must be very lucky here in Australia I can't remember the last time I saw yarn in a skein It would be something like 40 ++ years ago when my mother used to knit and either my father or myself would have to do the holding thing with two hands while she rolled them into balls . All our yarn (to my knowledge anyway ) comes in balls these days --Aren't we lucky ?


You are VERY lucky! So much yarn that we buy here needs to be rolled into a ball from a skein.

Hazel


----------



## Penny5 (Jun 22, 2011)

LOL


----------



## wildfire0 (Mar 14, 2012)

That whole scenario has to be one of the funniest things I have read in ages. And it's all true!


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

Hazel Blumberg said:


> Penny5 said:
> 
> 
> > Its sort of like a Gynecologist Exam... Just reach in and feel all around...
> ...


Reminds me of a radio station that had a contest for the most embarrassing gyn/oby story. The winning (true) story was from a woman who had had a gyn appt and was running late. She rushed home to "clean up" and when she got into her bathroom she saw a washcloth on the sink and decided she didn't have time to go to the cupboard so she used the one on the sink. When her doctor went to examine her he sort of chuckled and said something like "very nice" and continued with the exam. She was perplexed at his comment and when she got home she checked the washcloth and was horrified to see that she hadn't noticed before that her daughter had sprinkled sparkly things all over it.


----------



## Penny5 (Jun 22, 2011)

LOL... How Funny!!!
How nice of her to Dress Up for the Gynecologist!!!


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

Penny5 said:


> LOL... How Funny!!!
> How nice of her to Dress Up for the Gynecologist!!!


You can also say she dressed down. I wouldn't say that, but perhaps you could. lol


----------



## newbiebecky (Feb 15, 2012)

I deal with it regularly and have to agree with your name for the situation. :lol:


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

RachelL said:


> Hazel Blumberg said:
> 
> 
> > Penny5 said:
> ...


Love it.


----------



## emwalker (Jan 20, 2012)

Am cracking up over this one.


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

bsaito said:


> I have been reading several posts on tangled yarn. I get yarn barf (a big mass of yarn "spit" from the center of the skein), usually when starting the pull. What is the magic to finding the end to begin the pull? I know some yarns make both ends easily accessible but not all companies do this.


To funny!!! I break the law and pull from the outside...seams to cut down on the yarn barf...Others have said this leads to more tangles cause you are unwinding the plys?? I don't know cause I have always been an "outie" :thumbup:


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

Jude2444 said:


> Penny5 said:
> 
> 
> > Its sort of like a Gynecologist Exam... Just reach in and feel all around...
> ...


My laugh for the day!!!


----------



## Knitress (Feb 14, 2012)

Usually if it is too big a yarn barf, I cut from both ends (before and after the barf), use the end closest to the ball, continue knitting. Later if I have time, I try to undo the mess, then I use the braid splice to add it at the end if I need it.


----------

